# G Forman/Panini ideas



## PolishedTopaz (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi all........

Any good ideas for a panini sammich?? I did the quesadilla route {turned out good} and tried a ruben too, it was OK but the deli messed up and gave me turkey pastrami instead of beef    was none to happy about it.  Anyway.... any good ideas for the grill??? Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Psiguyy (Aug 26, 2004)

How about ham and swiss cheese?  Spread the inside of the bread with a mix of mayo, dijon mustard, and basil.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks Psy.... But I am thinking of some more exotic things, any ideas?


----------



## Psiguyy (Aug 27, 2004)

That's about as exotic as I get when it comes to this kind of sandwich.  

If you want really exotic, I'm sure I could think up something made with marshmallow fluff, canned tuna, and chocolate.


----------



## Jermosh (Aug 27, 2004)

I would make a cuban. It would not be authentic, but you could put it on a chrunchy french baugette? Ham, Spiced pork, pickle, creole mustard and swiss.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Aug 27, 2004)

Psiguyy said:
			
		

> That's about as exotic as I get when it comes to this kind of sandwich.
> 
> If you want really exotic, I'm sure I could think up something made with marshmallow fluff, canned tuna, and chocolate.




LMAO..... and deep fried ice cubes????


----------



## Pazzo (Aug 27, 2004)

Get a small baguette and slice it to the wanted length, then slice it in half. On one side put mozarella di buffalo, on the other piece tomato, a few shredded leaves of basil. Put them together and drizzle both sides with olive oil.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Aug 27, 2004)

OOOOOOOOOOOhhhhhhhh That sounds goooood pazzo. Thanks!


----------



## lizamay (Sep 12, 2004)

I make dessert paninis ... any sweet bread (cinammon, walnut "artisan" type is beyond excellent, anything sweet) spread with butter on outsides for browning ... and any sweet filling (chocolate and marzipan is excellent, chocolate and ANYTHING is excellent, cream cheese and jam, cream cheese and chocolate, cream cheese and cream cheese, fruit with anything sweet or alone).

Serve on plate sprinkled with confectioner's sugar, perhaps dotted with jam, chocolate sauce, sugar glazed nuts, fruit, whipped cream ...

Really elegant dessert or party treat, especially as the holidays and cold weather approach ...

Liza


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 12, 2004)

Here's my favorite panino recipe!!!

Basil Oil
1 cup (packed) fresh basil leaves
1 garlic clove
1/2 teaspoon salt
3/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil 

Get a loaf of ciabatta and cut to the size sandwich you want to make.

Spread some of this oil on each side.  Then here's what I add:

proscuitto
water-packed mozzarella, sliced
roasted red pepper
fresh tomatoes (roma or whatever looks the best)
handful of mesclun mix

Pack all of that onto the sandwich and grill - it is HEAVEN!!!!

I tend to use these same ingredients for several things - here's a link to my favorite antipasto salad  Antipasto Salad with Basil Dressing

I also made a pasta salad by including all of the above ingrdients and adding small bowtie pasta and frozen peas (unthawed of course!).  Then the dressing for this was the basil oil above and a couple splashes of balsamic vinegar.  In this salad I used grape tomatoes cut in half.


----------



## wasabi woman (Sep 13, 2004)

saw Tyler Florence make this the other day, and my mouth was watering!

Mushroom, Goat Cheese And Truffle Oil Panini 


Good Luck!


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks Barbara and Wasabi Woman....those both look really good!


----------



## middie (Sep 14, 2004)

not exotic but corned beef saurkraut swiss cheese and 1000 isalnd dressing


----------



## Psiguyy (Sep 14, 2004)

PolishedTopaz said:
			
		

> Psiguyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope.  Deep fried Mayonnaise!  LOL


----------

